# Spanish for beginners



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Sounds like this is a different approach that might appeal to some
Can you learn Spanish in 150 minutes? | Travel | The Guardian


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

I found this e-book a different way to learn. It's a story written in English about a boy learning Spanish, so words in Spanish are introduced slowly throughout - 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Learn-Spanish-Novel-Way-2nd-ebook/dp/B00II0UENW/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1426062480&sr=1-1&keywords=learn+spanish+the+novel+way

You also get to learn about farming in Mexico!

I have put the Kindle app on to my phone so that I can read any e-book anytime anywhere.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Helenameva said:


> I found this e-book a different way to learn. It's a story written in English about a boy learning Spanish, so words in Spanish are introduced slowly throughout -
> 
> Learn Spanish the Novel Way - 2nd Edition eBook: Joe Schwartz: Amazon.co.uk: Kindle Store


Very confusing for somebody in Spain. Latin American Spanish, especially from Mexico is quite different in words, their usage and pronunciation from that used in Spain.


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

Well I guess if you used the book as your only source of learning you'd have a problem with the odd word but of course that wouldn't happen. It must be the same learning English from a Brit versus an American. If somebody said to me sidewalk I would understand, even if it isn't the word I'd use. The same applies between Spanish and Latin Americans. 

Pronunciation is neither here nor there when reading a book.


----------



## plumeriachick (Mar 10, 2015)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Sounds like this is a different approach that might appeal to some
> Can you learn Spanish in 150 minutes? | Travel | The Guardian


Just had a listen to a sample of this course and it is great - I've ordered off Amazon it was so good.


----------



## Brangus (May 1, 2010)

That book on Amazon has quite a few errors involving accents, which is ironic because the introduction tells you to "pay close attention to the accent marks."

Just so you are aware of it. Self-published material is often sloppy like that.





Helenameva said:


> I found this e-book a different way to learn. It's a story written in English about a boy learning Spanish, so words in Spanish are introduced slowly throughout -
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Learn-Spanish-Novel-Way-2nd-ebook/dp/B00II0UENW/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1426062480&sr=1-1&keywords=learn+spanish+the+novel+way
> 
> ...


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Helenameva said:


> Well I guess if you used the book as your only source of learning you'd have a problem with the odd word but of course that wouldn't happen. It must be the same learning English from a Brit versus an American. If somebody said to me sidewalk I would understand, even if it isn't the word I'd use. The same applies between Spanish and Latin Americans.


My late f-i-l (a Colombian who learnt American English was quite confused when in London and had to step into the road to get past a bunch of tourists and he was told by some copper to "Walk on the pavement"



Helenameva said:


> Pronunciation is neither here nor there when reading a book.


But it is everything when trying to converse or make oneself understood so when reading a book, your mind should be pronouncing the words correctly taking full account of diacritical marks. 

For example what would you think I meant if I said 'mi esposa lleva un saco y una falda' ?


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

*Language*



baldilocks said:


> Very confusing for somebody in Spain. Latin American Spanish, especially from Mexico is quite different in words, their usage and pronunciation from that used in Spain.


And don't I know it!!!


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

baldilocks said:


> For example what would you think I meant if I said 'mi esposa lleva un saco y una falda' ?


Does it mean 'At weekends I like to wear my wife's skirt'? 

Only joshing, of course there are some differences, but I'm sure people are smart enough to figure it out. An extraneous or polysemous word in a sentence doesn't make it hard to understand. If someone goes to America and start talking about undercrackers and budgie smugglers I doubt they would be understood. But does that mean they shouldn't be exposed to Geordies or Aussies else a disaster might occur? Nah. With so many resources readily available to learn languages it is wise to sift through as much as possible.

I think this book is a great resource to dip in and out of as a way to casually and comfortably learn, without feeling like you are back in the classroom, even if there are some mistakes.


----------



## amaninavan (Mar 13, 2015)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Sounds like this is a different approach that might appeal to some


That does look good. I sometimes walk to work which takes about an hour and this sort of learning -that does not require a text book- is a great way of using that time to learn Spanish.

I have also tried Michel Thomas CDs for both French and Portuguese and I found these were excellent. They are not cheap but they are good.

Paul


----------

